

DOD spear phishing test gone awry - ryutin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gone-phishing-army-uses-thrift-savings-plan-in-fake-email-to-test-cybersecurity-awareness/2014/03/13/8ad01b84-a9f3-11e3-b61e-8051b8b52d06_story.html

======
a3n
Coming soon, a double phishing attack. For anyone who clicks through, they'll
be told its a security check, and then be instructed to click through for a
study or something. It will work especially well with uniformed people if you
start with enough data, because they can be "ordered" to "participate" in the
follow on.

------
a3n
The DOD did everything a phishing campaign does. Why isn't that illegal?

